# Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun



## SachaDS (11. Okt. 2007)

Hi,

so nachdem ich nun die Filteranlage gebaut hatte und alles vor 3 Wochen in Betrieb genommen hatte wird der Teich immer dunkler.

Folgende Filter habe ich gebaut.

Vortex vorfilter (Eigenbau aus 300l Regentonne) arbeitet gut
Patronenfilter 300L mit 20PPI Patronen
Biofilter 300L (hat noch nichts drin) wollte ich erst nächstes Jahr befüllen

Vor dem einlauf ist noch eine UV-Lampe.

Ich überlege nun in den Bio-Filter mir eine Trennwand einzubauen wo das wasser durch einen 45PPI muß um die feinen Schwebstoffe zu filtern. Oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit?

Ach so die Wasserwerte sind soweit OK


Gruß,
Sacha


----------



## Fabians (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

Hallo Sacha,
ich habe ein Screenex mit 250 my in meinem Eigenbaufilter eingebaut, der holt mir so ziemlich alle feinen Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser. 

am Auslauf des Filters habe ich dann auch noch die von dir bereits erwähnten Filtermatten mit 45 ppi, die mir dann auch noch einiges rausfiltern.

Wenn du die Filtermatten 45 ppi verwendest, vergiß' nicht, auch einen Überlauf zu verbauen, denn diese 45er Matten können sich sehr schnell mit Schwebstoffen dichtsetzen.

MfG
Fabian


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

Hallo Sacha

Bitte stell mal ein Bild von deinem Teich hier rein, wo man das dunkle Wasser erkennen kann. 
Ich kann nur soviel sagen mach die UVC aus und warte mal ab wie sich die Sache im Frühjahr weiter entwickelt.
Dein Filter ist so gesehen noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren. 
Sowas dauert ein paar Wochen.
 Da ja jetzt der Winter kurz bevor steht wirst du sicherlich den Filter auch abstellen oder runterfahren.
Fakt ist, Im Wasser leben viele Bakterien und Mikroorganismen mal mehr, mal weniger.  
Diese können das Wasser leicht Verdunkeln (bei erhöhter Anzahl).
Es ist Natürlich, das das Wasser nicht Kristall klar ist wie man es sich gerne wünscht.
Kristall Klar bedeutet, dass es einfach nur Wasser ist ohne leben.
Glaube mir, das Wasser ist selbst wenn es leicht Bräunlich oder Dunkel wirkt in bester Qualität.
Wenn ein weißer Fisch in 1m Tiefe schon leicht "vergilbt" wirkt, ist das normal.

Also warte mal ab, wie sich die Sache im Frühjahr entwickelt.
Vor allem wenn dann der Biofilter gefüllt ist.


----------



## SachaDS (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

Hi,

ja die Lampe hab ich eh vor morgen aus zu machen. Bei dem alten Teich war die auch 2 Jahre nicht an und da konnte ich bis zum Boden sehen. Ich denke, die hat einige Algen gekillt und diese schweben nun durch den Teich. Werde mir aber dennoch einen 45 PPI Filterplatte holen und sekrecht in den Filter einbauen. Klar werde die so einbauen, das wenn der Filter voll ist das Wasser drüber läuft.

Danke für die Infos 

Gruß,
Sacha


----------



## SachaDS (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

so hab mal drei Bilder eben gemacht.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

Hallo Sacha

War denn das Teichwasser vorher Grün gewesen?
Also auf den Bildern wirkt es doch schon recht extrem.
Aber ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen, das es von den gekillten Algen kommt weil das direkt Futter für neue Algen gewesen wäre.
Kann denn Ausgeschlossen werden, dass von außen irgendwo Dreck in den Teich kommt?
 Z.B. durch Regen der Schlamm oder Erde am Ufer in den Teich spült?
Was für ein Substrat ist im Teich?

Weil es doch wirkt schon nach Mineralischer Verunreinigung.
Wenn der Filter neu ist sollte die UVC davor schon aus sein, weil sonst das ansiedeln von Bakterien  im Filter erschwert wird.
Und ob die Filtermatte solche schwebe Stoffe raus filtern wird mag ich bezweifeln.
Aber ausprobieren schadet nix. 
Ich würde dennoch sagen, das sich das spätestens im Frühjahr von alleine regelt.


----------



## SachaDS (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

Hi Daniel,

nein es war vorher nicht besonders grün. An den Seiten (Folie) haben sich halt Algen gebildet. Es ist nur Sand im Teich. Bei uns ist ab 1 meter nur noch Sand im Boden und von dem (Tiefe ca. 1,60) habe ich auch etwas in den Teich gegeben.

Man sieht halt es sind Schwebstoffe. Erde kommt keine in den Teich. Den UV-Klärer habe ich eben aus gemacht. Werde heute abend oder morgen mir die 45PPI 5 cm Filtermatte kaufen. Mal sehen was die kostet und wann die an kommt.

Gruß und Danke 
Sacha


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

Hallo Sascha,

es gibt für die Aquarienfiltertechnik richtig feines Filtervlies/Filterwatte (Eheim hat das z.B. als letzte Filterstufe drin).
Damit hat man im Aquarium nach meinen Erfahrungen wirklich klares Wasser - auch nachdem man Schmutz aufgewirbelt hat.
Allerdings braucht man bei großen Filtern eben auch große Stücke davon. :? 
Hier gabs schon mal ne Frage dazu.....

Und hier mal noch einige frühere Beiträge zum Thema:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6104/?q=schwebstoffe
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5399/?q=schwebstoffe

Irgendeine (ausschaltbare) Ursache/Quelle haben die meisten dieser Partikel....


----------



## SachaDS (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich hat viele Schwebstoffe drin leicht braun*

So ich habe mir nun ein paar filtersachen bestellt.

Filterschaum 45 PPI 5 cm und Filtervlies/Filterwatte jeweis 1*1 m 

Werde mir daraus einen Einschub für dei Filtertonne bauen. Ich hoffe dann wird es besser.


----------

